# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Propecia, Rogaine and Ketoconazole shampoo

## marcusvell

Hi, everyone. My dermatologist prescribed the above three medications for hair loss I noticed about 3 months ago. It was minor hair loss but I was worried because I'm 27 and my family has a history of hair loss. My younger brother actually started losing hair but didn't do much about it. He ended up losing quite a bit of hair. Anyway I have a couple questions that I'm hoping someone will be able to answer. 

1. I've read that I'm actually suppose to lose (Or shed in this case) more hair initially when I start my treatment. It's been 3 months and I've noticed that my hair has thinned some. How long does it take for my hair to start regrowing? I'm guessing it'll be a while.

2. I read up on ketoconazole and I'm not sure why my dermatologist prescribed it for me. I'm suppose to apply it to my hair every other day. Generally it's prescribed for fungus or dandruff neither of which I have. Wikipedia says that supposedly it helps with hair loss somehow? Does it work in conjunction with propecia and rogaine?

3. Should I use a particular type of shampoo?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Definitely use ketoconnazole. There's some small studies that have shown that it is comparable to 2% minoxidil. Not even sure what the exact mechanism of action is. I use to think it had anti androgen properties but perhaps it limits inflammation which seems to be part of the miniturisation process of hair.

It has been discussed by some that anti rejection drugs can save hair as the inflammatory process of the immune system is suppressed. A ridiculous idea but it might provide some insight into why keto is helping somewhat to slow down the balding process. Limit inflammation which is present in all hairs that are programmed for miniturisation when DHT binds to the androgen receptor and you can supposedly slow the process down.

By that logic they'll be injecting scalps with PRP+Acell+Hydrocortisone next.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tracy C

> 1. I've read that I'm actually suppose to lose (Or shed in this case) more hair initially when I start my treatment. It's been 3 months and I've noticed that my hair has thinned some. How long does it take for my hair to start regrowing? I'm guessing it'll be a while.


 Shedding is a normal part of the process of treating hair loss.  The weakened hair follicles need to shed the weaker hairs to make room for thicker stronger hairs as the follicles return to normal.  The shedding stops when the follicles are almost back to normal.  This does take a long time.  Time that is measured in months and years, not days and weeks.  Treating hair loss is a painfully slow process.






> 2. I read up on ketoconazole and I'm not sure why my dermatologist prescribed it for me. I'm suppose to apply it to my hair every other day. Generally it's prescribed for fungus or dandruff neither of which I have. Wikipedia says that supposedly it helps with hair loss somehow? Does it work in conjunction with propecia and rogaine?


 Ketoconazole (2% Nizoral or 1% Nizoral A-D) shampoo is frequently used as an adjunct to other hair loss treatments.  The active ingredient is a mild anti-androgen that may possibly block DHT (the hormone that causes hair loss) at the scalp.  The shampoo itself also helps maintain a healthy scalp, which is vitally important when treating hair loss.

I don't understand why your doctor wants you to use it so often though.  But you should follow your doctors advice.  He or she might have other reasons for instructing you to use it so often.






> 3. Should I use a particular type of shampoo?


 Your regular daily shampoo can be whatever you prefer.  I would recommend using a good quality moisturizing conditioner every day though, especially since you are using Nozoral so often.  Nizoral can dry your hair out really bad when you use it too often.

----------


## headOhair

Tracy is correct, shedding is NORMAL!   Seriously, don't get too worried or upset, as this will cause you to put your body in a negative state, such as increase cortisol output.

The hairs go through a cycle, you will know the true effect when the full cycle is complete.

Personally, I'm not your doc so I can't comment on his recommendations, I use Nizoral 2% twice per week.  As Trazy stated, the 2% Ketoconazole attaches to the DHT spot on your scalp blocking the receptor.  

It works very well and I've stopped taking fina as I'm worried about long term side effects (sexual) and have had no increase in hair loss over the past year since I've stopped.

I also take minox twice per day and added a really healthy diet, lots of veggies and supplements.  

A healthy body means healthy hair!

----------


## Ceharon

In http://hairgrowthcure.com they were talking about making propecia and other types of shampoos.  anyone try their methods?

----------

